
Craving cannabis: is marijuana addictive? - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/apr/28/marijuana-addictive
======
skilled
Anyone who has smoked for longer than a month at a time will know that the
cold sweats few days after quitting are inevitable.

